# Bling Your Swing



## Jacko_G (Mar 26, 2020)

Ok, I have used this company previously and they were absolutely brilliant to deal with and the quality of work was top notch!

Those with good memories will remember the Ping i20 driver being revealed in all its glory at Dunaverty GC many moons ago..

Anyway fast forward to 2020. Year of the Covid 19 virus and I stumbled across Jamie online where he is again back in business and doing sterling work. Somewhere in the depth of my mind I remembered that I had an old classic 3 wood head lying around that I used to absolutely love, the shape of it has still to be equalled in today's market. A frantic hunt about found it at the bottom of an old holdall in the back of my wardrobe. 

A brief Facebook messenger conversation with Jamie and my head was in the post -winging it's was to Bling Your Swing. 

My only stipulation was I wanted to keep it "classic" looking and we agreed on a deep grey for the head and I let Jamie do what he wanted to the underside. 

Bottom line is the job done on my 3 wood by Jamie is once again phenomenal, absolutely amazing what he did to the club. He kept me up to date and sent a few updates as he was doing it. Once he had finished the top he sent pictures which maybe got me a bit overzealous on its look and I started to make crazy suggestions about really "blinging" the bottom of the club. Jamie told me it was my club and I could do what I liked with it but it wasn't what he would do. 

Thankfully I listened to him and he kept to the "classic" look I had initially asked for. 

Bottom line is this service is brilliant, he knows his stuff and you won't be disappointed with the final results. 

I'll let you decide.

https://ibb.co/w67Vjwd
https://ibb.co/G96X3gL
https://ibb.co/M5fmLT0
https://ibb.co/0GRBbf7


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

and you sold it on ebay a week later and got something else?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			and you sold it on ebay a week later and got something else?

Click to expand...

I just finished building her back up this afternoon.

Mitsubishi Tensei CK Blue shaft.
Lamkin Crossline Full Cord grip.

I might join Kris jumping on at Sandyhills! 😂


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

ah the old Ping Rapture, i know someone who would pay a handsome fee for that, if it were a 3 wood


----------



## carldudley (Mar 27, 2020)

followed bys on insta the other day, like some of the fancy stuff they've done. But got to say that 3w looks fantastic, good idea keeping it classic looking. 

Will surely need these to touch up the sky marks on my new TM driver in a few months.


----------



## dufferman (Apr 1, 2020)

What's their Insta? Only found an old twitter account online?


----------



## carldudley (Apr 2, 2020)

dufferman said:



			What's their Insta? Only found an old twitter account online?
		
Click to expand...


@bling_your_swing


----------

